# Weight Loss Fastly



## shane90 (Jul 23, 2009)

The way you lost wt tells me you lost a lot of muscle and strength with it and you've dropped your cal's too low

- Drive to gym, save your energy for the wts which is what you need now or you'll get that "skinny fat" look if you haven't already
- Protein shakes definately but only after wt training sessions, eat food all other times.
Read more form here: HGH Therapy


----------



## bodyforum (Nov 10, 2009)

You can curb your hunger by increasing your intake of dietary fiber, which is filling, so you feel full but eat less.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 14, 2010)

bodyforum said:


> You can curb your hunger by increasing your intake of dietary fiber, which is filling, so you feel full but eat less.



How much fiber do you suggest 30-40 grams per day?


----------



## haren (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hi Guys,*

There are so many ways you can loose your weight quickly. Some people use different kinds of pills to loose weight. They spend thousands and thousands of money for exercising machines and different kind of things.

But my suggestion is that you can go to a gym and do the exercises that the gym instructor says to do. It will be the quickest way that you can loose your weight. Also there will be no side effects from gym exercises rather that taking different kind of pills.

So hope that I helped you guys.

Thank you.

All the Best!!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 14, 2010)

haren said:


> There are so many ways you can loose your weight quickly. Some people use different kinds of pills to loose weight. They spend thousands and thousands of money for exercising machines and different kind of things.
> 
> But my suggestion is that you can go to a gym and do the exercises that the gym instructor says to do. It will be the quickest way that you can loose your weight. Also there will be no side effects from gym exercises rather that taking different kind of pills.
> 
> ...



Made me laugh 

I suppose it is good solid advice in a way.


----------



## malisha (Apr 24, 2010)

You can lose your body weight quickly, if you could include some tips to your diet as given below. Have enough water, increase the food item which contain fiber such as mango, winged beans, green leaves....etc, cut off the too much sweets as well as this cut off saturated fat included food items.


----------



## smithshn (Jun 5, 2010)

As my opinion you should habit to do Yoga regularly. Another thing is that you have to walk 2 to 3 kms. everyday due to that you can reduce your fat.


----------



## shaneclerk (Mar 28, 2011)

Loosing weight fast is always an unhealthy thing.Diet has to begin in your head.And you already started to think about your nutrition.This will be best way to loose the weight.


----------

